
I'm a verified Twitter user with 11k followers. Here's why I'm quitting the site - pjc50
https://medium.com/@kellyellis/im-a-verified-twitter-user-with-11k-followers-here-s-why-i-m-quitting-the-site-76e48d2d5e26
======
CarolineW
So here's the question:

* Can this be fixed?

If someone were to create a Twitter replacement that avoided this problem,
what would it look like? How would it work? What would be different?

Or is this problem too difficult to solve?

